# Has the VW Beetle "configurator" been updated to tell us something??



## 50Splitman (Oct 1, 2004)

Has anyone noticed that if you use the Build and Price configurator on vw.com, and choose either the turbo or turbo with sun/sound, the front bumper/valance/lower intake is different that what I've seen before. It looks like the one that is on the GSR show car, or maybe an R line package?? Is this a slip-up? Why would this now appear as what seems to be standard on the turbo?


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

It does look like they've made it more "R" like.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

That looks great most likely a mid cycle update.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Whoa, What the...? ya they changed the front end a bit. mostly the front bumper and the orange reflectors.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Comparison: 
2012: 










2013:


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

thats the 14, someone let the bag out. the rear is different too. with the smoked tails. i think the web developers published it to soon. UNLESS they have stopped 13 production already, and the 14 will be released early.


----------



## 50Splitman (Oct 1, 2004)

Guess they are trying further to differentiate the turbo from the 2.5? Yes, this would be very early for a 14 refresh, and would probably crush the value of the 13 turbos if they had these on the lots shortly. I wouldn't have expected to see 14s on the lot until Sept, right (I thought Aug was the end of the MY for VW)?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Interesting. That's definitely the R-Line front bumper. The S/S/N Beetle still shows the current bumper though. 

I know the GSR is the first to get the EA288 (I think that's the classification for the engine) 2.0T with 211 HP, and '14 Turbo Beetles will get it shortly after, but perhaps they are pushing through the '14's early. I did a search the other day on both autotrader and cars.com for '13 Turbo with Sunroof/Sound and manual transmission and ZERO were found on both sites. Did VW hold off production on base and S/S Turbos to clear out the '12's and will push out '14s instead? Strange.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

So I did some digging into the details on vw.com for Beetle COUPES (I'll look at the 'verts in a few minutes). Screenshots are for a Sunroof/Sound Turbo and for a S/S/Nav Turbo. 

Sunroof Sound: 

























Here's an interior shot, but I don't see any differences: 









Now here's where it gets interesting, below are screenshots of the 'Details' of the cars. I've circled interesting things in two colors: ORANGE for the Sunroof Sound (with the R-Line bumpers) and PINK for the S/S/Nav details (that still displays with the existing 'standard' bumpers): 

































Technical Details:


----------



## MelindaJBZ (Dec 21, 2012)

I dont really like the changes to the front. It looks cluttered and plasticy.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Turbo 'verts are displaying with the R-Line bumper too:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

MelindaJBZ said:


> I dont really like the changes to the front. It looks cluttered and plasticy.


 I think this will look better in person, but I don't care for the chrome around the turn signals. I do like the more aggressive air inlets though. My first mod would probably be to smoke the turn signals and then paint/tape over the chrome.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

I kinda like the slightly refreshed gauges too!


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

replace those orange reflectors with a LED solid there and I'm sold, otherwise remove it as its not a good look. I do like the lower grille. The negative effect here is that the car is no longer happy.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Chrome around the turn signals is pretty ugly to me. Might be better plastidipped matte black. 

GTarr


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I asked Jamie for clarification, and he said the R-Line bumpers on Turbos is a running change that was never formally announced by VW. 

I'd say start watching stock at your local dealers for the new look. I've thought that the 'smiling' bumper was a little too bland from day 1. This new look along with the upcoming EA288 engine makes me want to hold off on purchase 'til these models hit showroom floors.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> So I did some digging into the details on vw.com for Beetle COUPES (I'll look at the 'verts in a few minutes). Screenshots are for a Sunroof/Sound Turbo and for a S/S/Nav Turbo.
> 
> Sunroof Sound:
> 
> ...


 LOOK AT THE TAIL LIGHTS...SMOKIN and I think not sure, but LED too. 

PS I still like the full slotted front. it makes it look more sportier and different that other cars


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

If you poke around on the general 'Beetle' page on vw.com you'll see they've made some changes to the photos allll over the place to include the new R front. On the "Compare Trim and Specs" page, the little thumbnails show the new front bumper:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

The vert too:


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

I like my base turbo' fog lights wayyy more than those


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

These photos look better than the CGI stuff on vw.com:


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

are we to assume that the ones pictured above that don't have the orange side reflector are the euro version?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

I am going to change my black side mouldings on my candy white to white to match the white. it looks sleeker and not chopped. 

does anyone know how there attached


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> These photos look better than the CGI stuff on vw.com


 :thumbup: agreed!


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> These photos look better than the CGI stuff on vw.com:


 While it makes the reflector area look cleaner, I do not like the new fog light reflector combination. I do however like the lower grill. Regardless, the overall effect is bad, the car is no longer happy and the bumper appears to jut out more. It looks "wrong" from some angles.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

I can understand why they made the bumpers like this - they look vaguely boxster-ish to me, and I guess they'd like to emphasize the new-again relationship w/ Porsche. However, I like the old bumpers better. To me, the old ones are a bit reminiscent of the old impact-bumpers on the 80s 911s. Which I like the looks of. To each their own, I guess. I like the old style though. (However, I am jealous of the new cars' engines.  ) 

GTarr


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

It looks best with silver to hide the chrome around the turn signals imo. 
Maybe I've missed this somewhere, but are body colored mirrors standard on a certain trim? I know the Fender's get chrome ones, but what about the turbo models? Some of the ones posted above have both black or body colored, regardless if they are coupe or convertibles. Euro models have body colored mirrors, and US models have black. Is that the difference? 

I like the gauge refresh. Our current cluster looks a little bland.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm not sure if I like the front end with the new lower section or not. Seemingly, the whole retro concept of the Bug is starting to take on an entirely different look. I kinda like my TDI being a little bit more basic by comparison but I could change my mind. Moreover, I can't tell whether this new front bumper will hang down a bit lower than the current stock bumper. More times than not, I inadvertently creep ahead right above the curb in most parking lots and the current bumper just barely clears the curb-stop. If the new bumper is any lower I would inevitably kiss or crush that thing' in no time. 

On the other hand, I'm all over those tinted/smoked tails as soon as they become available in the parts department! Hopefully they'll be a direct fit without some weird coding requirement. I say this because I'm thinking they 'may' have a higher output/brighter lighting to compensate for the tint. 

Now, the only other thing that would excite me would be the Heritage Wheels in an 18-inch version. eace:


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> I know the GSR is the first to get the EA288 (I think that's the classification for the engine) 2.0T with 211 HP, and '14 Turbo Beetles will get it shortly after


 EA 288 is the new line of diesel engines. The 2.0T in the beetle has been and remains an EA 888. :thumbup:

Whether anything has changed or not to account for the nominal 10hp increase is anyone's guess, but the suspicion has to be that VW is simply letting the on-paper output of the engine come into line with what everyon has felt (and dynos have suggested) was the reality - namely that the US engines were always putting out 210hp or a bit more at the crank despite the 200hp rating, and that the Euro versions rated at 210/211hp were no different.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

John Y said:


> EA 288 is the new line of diesel engines. The 2.0T is the beetle has been and remains an EA 888. :thumbup:


 Whoops! Thanks for the clarification! :thumbup: 



> Whether anything has changed or not to account for the nominal 10hp increase is anyone's guess, but the suspicion has to be that VW is simply letting the on-paper output of the engine come into line with what everyon has felt (and dynos have suggested) was the reality - namely that the US engines were always putting out 210hp or a bit more at the crank despite the 200hp rating, and that the Euro versions rated at 210/211hp were no different.


 I've got to search a bit, but the EA888 (from what I remember reading) is quite a bit different than the current 2.0T engine. It features a different fuel injection that is supposed to virtually eliminate the carbon build up issues that have plagued the TSI engines. IIRC the Beetle GSR is the first North American VW to get the engine and it will eventually find its way into all turbo VWs. 

Here's a little more information from the post on the vortex front page for the GSR: 
_"The 2014 Beetle GSR will feature the newest version of the EA888 2.0T which will get a bump in standard horsepower to 210hp. The newest version of the 2.0T will be replacing the 2.0T in all Beetle Turbo models and the GLI this summer."_ 

So I guess it's not all-new, but it does look like the Turbo Beetles (and GLI's) get the engine first. I might be confusing the change/update of the fuel injection system with the all-new 1.8T that is replacing the 2.5L engine.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Whoops! Thanks for the clarification! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Actually, the current 2.0T used across the board in VWoA offerings _is_ an EA888 - that engine family first appeared here in early calendar year/late model year '08 in a few different cars, and it's what we commonly call the 2.0TSI. It replaced the EA 113 2.0T for most applications (but not Golf R) which hosted VW's first direct injection efforts - the EA 113 was an engine that went back a long way...

The engine you are describing is a new version of the EA 888, often called a "3rd generation" EA888 - the 1st gen. being the one that is still in most American VWs, the 2nd gen. being the one that adds the "Audi Valvelift" variable valve lift tech that can be found on the Audi A4 and A5 (maybe others?) but not any American VWs right now. The 3rd generation keeps that, and adds some new technology, including the system you alluded to: this is basically a mixture of port and direct fuel injection, to address (among other things) the carbon-build up issue. It's also a more efficient design, switching between the two systems as needed depending on whether the engine is under light load (port) or heavy load (direct). 

And yes, the change you are describing can also be found in the new 1.8T TSIs, which are also EA888 (3rd gen) engines. I also saw that article on the GSR and was intrigued. BUT, the scuttlebut is that product planners are not looking to incorporate the trick new injection system (possibly not Valvelift either) into the US market versions of the new 1.8 and 2.0Ts, at least not right away, and Jamie has commented that it appears that might be due to emissions reasons, but it isn't clear right now - or even if that's what they'll do. Of course, the new, supposedly 210 hp versions filtering into the lineup along with the 1.8Ts this year in the US COULD still be 3rd gen EA 888s I guess, technically - even if it DOES turn out that they have had their most important tech highlights removed for the US! Which would be somewhat frustrating. :beer:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I like the grille part of the R-line bumpers, but that chrome strip over the turn signals looks awkward and afterthought. VW's website has been known to show errors before so that's possible too. Also what would be the point of paying extra for the R-line version if they look identical?


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

OMG, the side door panel bottom moldings painted for both are like 500.00. yipes 

never mind


----------

